# Random Pics and what I like about them ... 56K Warning!



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

I was sitting here just browsing thru the "My Pictures" folder and came up with 10 pictures that I really like for a variety of reasons. I don't think of them as "award winners" or particularly noteworthy, just ... there's something about each of them that I find attractive. I thought I'd share them with you in hopes that you enjoy them as well.

So, in no particular order ...Pics & Musings ...

These guys sure know how to dig for blackworms! I've seen them go quite a ways beyond "eyeball deep" and their bodies quiver and shake as they dig down after the prize!









I thought this one was kinda cool because he doesn't look real ... it looks like he's just hanging there in mid air with no visible means of support! 









This next one is a really crummy picture, but can't you just hear him saying "Ain't I SOMPTHIN' SPECIAL, Look at ME!"









denisonii/leerii ... I like this one because, to my eye, it doesn't look like a photograph but a painting. It's not, of course, but there is something about it...









This is one of my Kribinsis (Pelvicachromis Pulcher) fry exploring his 2 gallon "punchbowl" nano. He/she and 1 sibling are sharing it with 10 RCS and 1 teeny otocinclus.









YES, I know the color balance is off ... (that's SMS charcoal substrate) ... but it's the odd coloration that I find attractive, it's what makes this picture special to me. Setting the white balance to "flash" is obviously not the correct thing to do when taking pics with these particular lights in this particular aquarium. Oh well, every day I learn something ... either to do, or NOT to do.









Just a calm view of the greenery in my 55 ... this one from back in June before the jungle "took over".









Sometimes (not often) ... "on camera" flash is a good thing. It made this pic kinda pop off the page.









Another pic where the subject just seems to float in the air.









Even though there are spots on the glass and other "yucks" about this one, I think it's a really nice example of a rainbow shark. The coloration, the sparkle of the flash off the scales, the algae all over the crypt and moss ... oh well ... if everything were perfect, we'd have nothing to strive for.









Thanks for looking, I hope you enjoyed them as much as I do.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't see any pics.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

I see them thanks for sharing - these threads are always welcome


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I love the gourami with the flash, really showy. Your clown loaches digging is a great shot - makes me appreciate how easy it would be for them to uproot plants.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

wow nice loaches. they are so fat!! haha


----------

